# ballpark cost of general liability insurance?



## Michaeljp86

RizzoMaryland said:


> $2,000,000 General Liability
> No workers comp
> GC policy in Maryland
> 
> $61/month....


What ins company is this through?????????


----------



## Grumpy

Around here for carpentry GL, if all owners are exempt it's about $750 a year. If you have any employees it goes up so find a policy based on pay roll rather than revenue.


----------



## boman47k

Hate to hijack, but Abe, kin to Ma barker and her boys?


----------



## ipewoods

From about $60/mo-$100
Each place is different.


----------



## EthanB

It's been 10 years. He's probably covered by now...


----------



## Frank Castle

EthanB said:


> It's been 10 years. He's probably covered by now...


Or gone. And I mean gone -- Out of business.


----------



## VinylHanger

Yeah, and I wish it was only 60-100 bucks a month.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

